# Linucon - Austin, TX - Oct. 8-10, 2004



## ragboy (Sep 9, 2004)

For those that don't know, there's a Sci-Fi/Linux Con coming up in October in Austin. Though it sounds like a weird amalgamation, there are open gaming rooms for the entire weekend, as well as huge techno-geek discussions, anime rooms, Wil Wheaton, Steve Jackson, game console rooms on the big screen, and tons of other stuff (including liquid nitrogen ice cream...). I'll be there demonstrating Spam Assassin/Postfix for my new book, as well, but don't let that draw you...  The rest of the time, I'll be buried in the game room. 

Check out their site: *http://www.linucon.org/*

If you want to run a game, stop by and sign up on their forums.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 6, 2004)

*Linucon's Game Schedule is Posted...*

I highly recommend: The Hills Rise Wild. Excellent Zombie board/miniatures game. And the guy who runs it has done a great job building custom figures for it. Steve Jackson will be running  a Lego Pirate game all day Saturday (literally...12 hours) and there's a big Arcana Unearthed session every day. 

Hope to see you there! Email <my ENworld handle> at gmail.com if you want to get together. I'm probably going to be playing Star Wars Miniatures all weekend when I'm not wandernig around. 

http://www.linucon.org/events/gaming.html


----------

